# 130 point in EOI - Slim chance?



## cezclarke

Hi all,

We have scored 130 points in our EOI (not submitted as yet) with my husbands years of work experience and qualifications. We filled out an EOI with myself as the main applicant as I have qualifications working in the identified future growth category however, I only have 4 years experience in the field. This way we only got 120 points.

We've read online some horror stories that NZ immigration will never consider anyone with 130 or under but will still take the application fee even though you have no chance. At the same time, we've read of people getting through with less points because they have points in future growth areas or absolute skills shortage (which we don't). 

Can anyone shed any light on this? We are absolutely committed to moving our family to NZ but it seems a waste of money if we definitely won't get through. We could then use that money trying to secure and work to residency visa.

I would really appreciate anyone's thoughts on this. Your time is much appreciated!


----------



## Liam(at)Large

It really depends on what's in the pool... 130 without a job offer hasn't been common recently. Best get would be to try and secure a job offer. Here's the recent pool selection:
EOI 3 April 2013


----------



## escapedtonz

cezclarke said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have scored 130 points in our EOI (not submitted as yet) with my husbands years of work experience and qualifications. We filled out an EOI with myself as the main applicant as I have qualifications working in the identified future growth category however, I only have 4 years experience in the field. This way we only got 120 points.
> 
> We've read online some horror stories that NZ immigration will never consider anyone with 130 or under but will still take the application fee even though you have no chance. At the same time, we've read of people getting through with less points because they have points in future growth areas or absolute skills shortage (which we don't).
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this? We are absolutely committed to moving our family to NZ but it seems a waste of money if we definitely won't get through. We could then use that money trying to secure and work to residency visa.
> 
> I would really appreciate anyone's thoughts on this. Your time is much appreciated!


Hi,

As Liam(at)Large mentions it all comes down to the luck of the draw every fortnight when Immigration pull out the 500 to 600 EOI's for processing.
Looking historically, the amount of EOI's in the pool seems to be increasing as more people look to emigrate and in turn the "quality" of those EOI's also seems to be rising.
It seems, the days when someone with 120 points would be selected are gone. There's still a remote chance, but highly unlikely.

EOI's are selected highest points first with all EOI's 140 points and over selected automatically, however sometimes this takes up the full fortnight's quota and no others below 140 are selected.
Other times there aren't as many 140 points and over so this opens the door to EOI's with lower scores, however as you'll probably appreciate there are heaps of EOI's below this magic 140 points that have the same score 135, 130, 125 etc and then they are picked in order of bonus points for job offers, essential skills qualifications/experience, future growth areas etc.

What you must do is ensure you make your EOI as attractive as you can to Immigration due to your points level being under the automatic selection level.
The best way to increase the score that may lead to selection is to get a job offer from an NZ employer.
If you cannot do this then maybe look at increasing your points in other areas if possible.

The stories you have read about INZ not considering EOI's with 130 points or lower are untrue. This in turn solves the issue with INZ taking the money for the EOI application regardless which is also untrue. If this was the case there wouldn't be a 100 points threshold for submission of EOI's.
All EOI's in the pool are considered, but are ranked in points order. The lower the score the less chance they have of being selected and any EOI's that have been in the pool for 6 months are automatically removed.

Good luck.


----------



## cezclarke

Thank you Liam(at)Large and Escapetonz. I appreciate you taking the time to reply. 

That makes me feel better that it's not so negative as i'd been led to believe. With some more research we feel we are going to have to get a job offer to proceed with any 'certainty' (and I used the term loosely!). 

Just on the off-chance, do either of you have any experience of getting a job without a visa first? We've joined a lot of agencies in our field and have the funds to go over for interviews but do employers look for the visa first? 

Again, thanks for you time.


----------



## topcat83

cezclarke said:


> Thank you Liam(at)Large and Escapetonz. I appreciate you taking the time to reply.
> 
> That makes me feel better that it's not so negative as i'd been led to believe. With some more research we feel we are going to have to get a job offer to proceed with any 'certainty' (and I used the term loosely!).
> 
> Just on the off-chance, do either of you have any experience of getting a job without a visa first? We've joined a lot of agencies in our field and have the funds to go over for interviews but do employers look for the visa first?
> 
> Again, thanks for you time.


Hi there. Welcome to the 'Catch 22' of emigrating. No visa - no job offer. No job offer - no visa. But obviously some employers do offer potential emigrants jobs, or very few of us would manage to get here!

If you can come over here for a 'look-see' you stand a much better chance. Employers will be much more interested in interviewing people who have made the effort to come over and see them face-to-face. it shows a commitment - and that's what they're after. They want to make sure that they're not going to go through the expense of interviewing by Skype etc, only to find the person has decided not to come. 

Try and contact them in advance to tell them you're coming, and if possible set up some interviews before you get here. But be prepared for some cold-calling with CV in hand too. NZers love people who are prepared to take the effort to physically visit. You may end up just dropping your CV off at Reception - but HR will probably be told it's method of arrival.

Also it will give you a chance to get to know a bit about NZ, and the places you like the feel of to live.

BTW, what field are you in?


----------



## jsharbuck

Don't be discouraged, we were able to get a job offer without a visa first. What field are you in? We worked through a recruiter who had a specific job opening versus just sending a CV out blind. Things progressed pretty quickly with a phone interview within a few days. We came over for an interview within a week and had a job offer before we returned home. Our company hired an immigration agent for us who guided us through a 30 mth work visa. We were over here within 6 weeks of our initial contact with the recruiter. 

You might check nz.indeed.com. It is a job search engine that lists openings by hundreds of recruiters . This is how we found our job. Keep in mind that a recruiter will only give you consideration if you have qualifications for his/her current job openings due to the volume of CVs sent and their level of experience. After 2 to 3 days, your CV is usually filed away. 

Keep trying and don't let anyone tell you it's not possible


----------



## cezclarke

Hi there Topcat83, thanks for your reply. That makes us feel better about spending some of out 'NZ fund' for coming over for interviews - networking etc. We realise it's all very speculative but we don't want to feel we're throwing our money away on flights etc when we could have done it all from here. To be fair, the agencies we have contacted did tell us that employers prefer to see people face to face but to hear it from a neutral party does help us to make that decision. 

My husband is in Health and Safety and I am in Graphic Design. I think my husband will be the one to come over and i'll stay behind with our two boys with the view that once we are over there (fingers crossed!) I can start applying once we're settled.

Any further advice greatly welcomed!!


----------



## cezclarke

Hi jsharbuck - sorry, I've just seen your post too. That is a really lovely post, thank you for your supportive words! Wow, 6 weeks is fast! I'll keep hope definitely and we have been looking on indeed I guess it's just waiting for that specific opening to get our foot in the door. 

My husband is in Health and Safety and I am in Graphic Design. 

Thanks again!


----------



## escapedtonz

cezclarke said:


> Thank you Liam(at)Large and Escapetonz. I appreciate you taking the time to reply.
> 
> That makes me feel better that it's not so negative as i'd been led to believe. With some more research we feel we are going to have to get a job offer to proceed with any 'certainty' (and I used the term loosely!).
> 
> Just on the off-chance, do either of you have any experience of getting a job without a visa first? We've joined a lot of agencies in our field and have the funds to go over for interviews but do employers look for the visa first?
> 
> Again, thanks for you time.


We applied for Residency and as we knew it wasn't going to be straightforward I didn't make every effort to get a job for a while. 
I did research all the companies I was interested in working for and registered on their website/uploaded a cover letter and cv, but that's about as far as I took it.

It was only when we had secured the visas that I committed to securing a job.

I joined a recruitment agency in the hope it provided more opportunities but wasn't impressed. They did nothing in my opinion.
I was advised to only join one agency as employers in NZ do not like repeat applications for the same job from the same person via different agencies - it wastes their time.

I basically told the agency about every job suitable and in the end applied directly to the employers cutting the agency out as they just didn't appear to be doing anything.
Didn't take long to secure a post.
I was formally interviewed for 3 jobs via Skype and video conference.
Came runner up to a kiwi in the first and was offered both the other jobs. All were different companies and based New Plymouth, Twizel/Wellington and Wellingon/Hamilton.
Received the visas in Aug 11 and had two contracts on the table early Dec 11.
Picked the most suitable for the family!

In my experience and in my trade, employers prefer a candidate to have already secured a visa and have firm plans to migrate, but that said some of my colleagues were offered posts here without even approaching Immigration and with the employers assistance managed to secure Residency very quickly - within 3 months. Took us 21 months but as I said wasn't as straightforward for us and we didn't have an employer putting pressure on Immigration.

Cheers


----------



## cezclarke

Just a quick update... We've made the decision for my husband to come out to NZ at the end of May for a couple of weeks to pass out his CV in person and (hopefully) attend interviews.

I know this is a long shot but i'm a firm believer in 'if you don't ask you don't get' so if anyone hears of any Health and Safety jobs in the interim please let us know!

Thanks again for all your advice, fingers crossed we have a smooth time of it! 

Ever hopeful! ;-)


----------



## topcat83

cezclarke said:


> Just a quick update... We've made the decision for my husband to come out to NZ at the end of May for a couple of weeks to pass out his CV in person and (hopefully) attend interviews.
> 
> I know this is a long shot but i'm a firm believer in 'if you don't ask you don't get' so if anyone hears of any Health and Safety jobs in the interim please let us know!
> 
> Thanks again for all your advice, fingers crossed we have a smooth time of it!
> 
> Ever hopeful! ;-)


Not sure what your husband's experience is, but this is a company I've had some experiences with: Welcome to Emergency Management Training - Devereux-Blum Training & Development: All Emergency Management, Emergency Training, Incident Management Training, (CIMS, Rescue, Fire, Warden, Evacuation training)

I also typed 'health safety' into the key words on SEEK - Job Search - Find jobs using multiple job search options and it came up with some places that might have suitable roles.


----------



## pookienuffnuff

cezclarke said:


> Hi there Topcat83, thanks for your reply. That makes us feel better about spending some of out 'NZ fund' for coming over for interviews - networking etc. We realise it's all very speculative but we don't want to feel we're throwing our money away on flights etc when we could have done it all from here. To be fair, the agencies we have contacted did tell us that employers prefer to see people face to face but to hear it from a neutral party does help us to make that decision.
> 
> My husband is in Health and Safety and I am in Graphic Design. I think my husband will be the one to come over and i'll stay behind with our two boys with the view that once we are over there (fingers crossed!) I can start applying once we're settled.
> 
> Any further advice greatly welcomed!!


I also got a job offer without the visa yet, just point out that you are eligable for the residency visa IF an offer of a job is made. Though it can take few months to process. And I just had a telephone interview, though most people have skype these days. Teleconferencing and telephone/skype interviews WITHIN NZ are common so being outside NZ isnt really that much of a disadvantage. depends on type of job ie skilled or unskilled?
Health & Safety... check the equivalent quals and maybe on ksills shortage list, skype or telephone interview not a problem for such jobs. Dont waste money on flights just to attend interviews. 

Dont forget you can also get a work visa relatively easily which allows you a good couple of years aof working here, nd thus you can come, work, secure a job, then apply for perm residency (may have to exit country to do so but hey).
PS dont forget thatthe grass isnt always greener, read the other entries re life here first, dont leave a good life and good job to come.
PPS never trust the agencies


----------



## pookienuffnuff

topcat83 said:


> Not sure what your husband's experience is, but this is a company I've had some experiences with: Welcome to Emergency Management Training - Devereux-Blum Training & Development: All Emergency Management, Emergency Training, Incident Management Training, (CIMS, Rescue, Fire, Warden, Evacuation training)
> 
> I also typed 'health safety' into the key words on SEEK - Job Search - Find jobs using multiple job search options and it came up with some places that might have suitable roles.


Yes, SEEK.com are the main ones. Health & Safety is also under the Ministry for Business Innovation and Enterprise (MBIE) now = Health & Safety officers (was dept of labour but re named/subsumed after Pike River etc). H&S isnt that big here BTW.


----------

